# The 75 Gallon Shrimp Tank



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks to Alex and Tugg I finally got some shrimp in my 75 gallon.I have some neons in there also but I think im really going to lean more toward the shrimp part of this tank.The 150 gallon is mainly discus and a few angels.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Danny it looks great!


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks awsome


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous... both tanks!!!


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Dang, those are some HUGE discus. Looks great. I hope the neons don't pick off the baby cherries I gave you. A bunch of shrimp from two sources, can't ask for much of a better start.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks everybody,the big discus in the picture is a hair over 7"i took it out and measured because I said it was over 6"and was told bs so I wanted to see if I was wrong and I was, it was bigger than I thought.As far as the neons picking off the shrimp I really haven't seen them even pay attention to the shrimp plus I have lots of hiding places.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Tanks look amazing, great work.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful tanks--just shows what that "Super Soil" you make can do!


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive got to say I think I enjoy my shrimp tank more than the discus tank.The shrimp tank is in my office and I spend a lot of time in there.If the discus tank was in the office I would maybe spend all my time in the office.As far as the neons and shrimp I see quite a few of the babies in there and ive yet to see the neons even acknowledge them


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

It appears that the shrimp I put in the 75 must love their new home,as far as I can tell ive only lost between 2 and 4 shrimp.The small ones I got from tug have grown as have the ones I got from alex.I was looking today and see I have some new additions in the tank there are some small babies in there,i should be seeing a lot more in the next few days I know I have seen at least 4 shrimp with eggs.(I guess that's the right way to say it)


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

mooncon said:


> It appears that the shrimp I put in the 75 must love their new home,as far as I can tell ive only lost between 2 and 4 shrimp.The small ones I got from tug have grown as have the ones I got from alex.I was looking today and see I have some new additions in the tank there are some small babies in there,i should be seeing a lot more in the next few days I know I have seen at least 4 shrimp with eggs.(I guess that's the right way to say it)


Congrats! the correct terminology is 'berried' when they have eggs.


----------

